# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Shrimp Brood - A New Bee Disease?

## Alvearium

Came across this article by Bob Couston in the Scottish Beekeeper magazine from 1988. I attach scans of the article; in these days of heightened sensitivity about brood diseases, has anyone ever seen or experienced anything like it?
Alvearium
PS I hope you can enlarge the attachments; left to right pages1,2,3

----------

